# interesting very interesting



## MissMolly (Apr 7, 2006)

I recieved mail from PETA the manilla envelope had a return address that said "teachkind" ...Dontcha know someone somewhere opened that envelope saw it was not weed oriented and resealed it ,,,,,,homeland security at its finest. Screw this !! Now I have to clone . I **** at it. Why are they in my freekin mail.


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2006)

...PETA..?? was it a game recipe?..


----------

